# Sent Box or Outbox



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

When replying to a PM do my replies sometimes go in the outbox and other times in the sentbox, and if it's in the outbox has it been sent because I can't see any way of sending it once its there.

Thanks Marc


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Outbox - mail you have sent that has still to be read by recipient

Sent Box - mail that has been sent and opened

Therefore all replies head off into the Outbox to await being read. No futher input or action is required from you.

Keep an eye on how full your boxes do get though - once full a box will cease to function.


----------



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for that, I was over complicating things in my head :roll: once explained it seems obvious.

Marc


----------

